# [HW] [Installazione] Realtek 8139 non funziona

## GiullaRe

Salve a tutti raga !

ancora dopo 3 giorni non sono riuscito ad installare la gentoo .

In pratica abbiamo provato in 2 ad installarla ,anche da ssh , ma nulla da fare la prima volta usando genkernel la rete veniva riconosciuta ma ipv6 no .

Ho provato a ricompilare il kernel a mano nulla da fare ,mi dice netmount no device , allora faccio '/etc/init.d/netmonut start' risposta eth0 not found ; allora faccio 'cd /usr/ src/linux/ ; make menuconfig' controllo pppoe ed è tutto a posto .

Se non fosse che sono 3 giorni che ci proviamo avrei gia mollato tutto e mi sarei tenuto la slack che gira perfettamente, ma sono un tipo testardo e volevo installare gentoo

ecco il mio config se qualcuno vuole dare un'occhiata 

http://xoomer.virgilio.it/bvlghi/conf-utili/.config

Vorrei capire anche come mai genkernel non compila il kernel che io seleziono ...mi spiego : io ho selezionato ipv6 protocol dal kernel ma quando genkernel compila non lo installa come mai? devo fare qualcosa in /etc/make.conf? 

Ragazzi sono disperato ...e pensare che parto dallo stage 3 

Avete qualche consiglio in merito?

Sono disposto a darvi l'accesso  :Very Happy: 

Saluto tutti 

paoloLast edited by GiullaRe on Sat Aug 07, 2004 4:57 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## motaboy

Scusa ma non ho capito esattamente quello che vuoi fare.

Sembra che devi far partire la rete per il modem ADSL collegato alla scheda ethernet e ti serve IPV6? 

Allora netmount non ti serve. Netmount serve per montare filesystem remoti (nfs, samba, cifs, coda etc..) Probabilmente non hai caricato il modulo della scheda di rete.

Hai seguito passo a passo la guida?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[MOD]

Cambia il titolo con qualcosa di piu' autoesplicativo

[/MOD]

----------

## nick_spacca

Inanzittto ciao...

scusa la domanda stupida ma a genkernel hai passato l'opzione per la configurazione manuale del config???

```

 genkernel --menuconfig 
```

e comunque seguito la guida per kernel qui http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/genkernel.xml???

----------

## GiullaRe

eccomi ...scusate stavo cenando ...cominciamo 

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> [CUT]..Probabilmente non hai caricato il modulo della scheda di rete.

 

li ho caricati tutti come puoi vedere dal .config che ho linkato.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Cambia il titolo con qualcosa di piu' autoesplicativo 

 

in ke senso ? se ho problemi con il kernel e moduli !

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Inanzittto ciao... 

 Ciao e grz x la risposta

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> scusa la domanda stupida ma a genkernel hai passato l'opzione per la configurazione manuale del config??? 

 

no!! non l'avevo fatta ...causa l'ignoranza ...ora mentre vi scrivo sto compilando il modulo , solo che credevo che "ficcando"(sostituendo:P ) il .config vacchio del kernel e facendo 'genkernel --menuconfig all' mi avrebbe letto il vecchio config ,invece mi ha fatto riselezionare le cose che mi servivano, poi appena fatto save è partito con la compilazione ....

Speriamo bene ! 

Cmq scusa"fedeliallalinea" cosa potevo mettere nel topic se non kernel se ha 3 giorni ci lotto? consigliami tu che ho le mente trarata sul kernel x ora.

Grz a tutti per le risposte 

siete stati gentili 

byezzz  paolo

----------

## GiullaRe

niente ...

non mi caricara la rete ...

all'avvio mi dice che non la carica e nel syslog esce cosi 

```
Aug  6 23:40:03 gentoo modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting 8139too (/lib/modules/2.6.7/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.ko): Invalid module format 

```

ci rinuncio ...

bye

----------

## nick_spacca

 *GiullaRe wrote:*   

> niente ...
> 
> non mi caricara la rete ...
> 
> all'avvio mi dice che non la carica e nel syslog esce cosi 
> ...

 

NOOOO...non rinuciare...in Gentoo tutto (beh..quasi) e' possibile...  :Wink: 

Prova a compilare il modulo 8139too built in come suggerisce silian87 qui e facci sapere..  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GiullaRe

rieccomi .....allora  *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Prova a compilare il modulo 8139too built in come suggerisce silian87 qui e facci sapere.. 

 

io gia facevo come hanno detto li ! ..guarda..  

```
<*>   RealTek RTL-8139 C+ PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support (EXPERIMENTAL)

 <*>   RealTek RTL-8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support            
```

se faccio 

```
#modprobe 8139too 
```

mi risponde cosi 

```
 gentoo modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting 8139too (/lib/modules/2.6.7/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.ko): Invalid module format

```

in fase d'installazione ho anche fatto 

```
 echo 8139too > /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

possiamo dire che le ho provate un po tutte. 

ora compilo un po come moduli e provo dai ....

instanto facio 'make clean && make && make modules_install'

metto da parte genkernel 

ciao raga ....ciao spacca grz dell'incitamento 

byeeeeeeee

----------

## motaboy

 *GiullaRe wrote:*   

> rieccomi .....allora  *nick_spacca wrote:*   Prova a compilare il modulo 8139too built in come suggerisce silian87 qui e facci sapere..  
> 
> io gia facevo come hanno detto li ! ..guarda..  
> 
> ```
> ...

 

C'é qualcosa che non va, se l'hai compilato builtin ma hai ancora il modulo vuol dire che non hai cancellato /lib/modules/`uname -r`/

Prima di ricompilare lo STESSO kernel é meglio che la cancelli.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> li ho caricati tutti come puoi vedere dal .config che ho linkato. 
> 
> 

 

Compilare é una cosa, caricare il modulo é un'altra.

Il mio consiglio é che devi proseguire per passi.

Innanzitutto compila il kernel, se poi l'hai compilato come modulo o la carichi a mano con modprobe oppure te lo carica da solo se hai abilitato l'hotplug.

poi se te lo carica guarda cosa dice 

```

ifconfig eth0

```

Facci sapere.

----------

## GiullaRe

Ragazzi ....io m'arrendo per forza di cose .

Ho capito che non la posso installare sul mio pc ..

Figuratevi che ho anche preso il .config della slack 10 ,che in poche parole ha quasi tutti i moduli selezionati compresi quelli che mettevo io nel mio di partenza , ma non mi carica lo stesso eth0 o 8139too che dir si voglia .

E' ovvio che gli errori in fase di avvio sono aumentati ,visto che uso il .config della slack, ma almeno da slack con quel .config il pc mi funziona .Questo errore esiste sempre

```
Aug  6 23:40:03 gentoo modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting 8139too (/lib/modules/2.6.7/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.ko): Invalid module format 

```

Propio non si vuole tirare su ...vabbe va' !! sara' x la prossima raga 

ciao a tutti

 :Sad: 

----------

## motaboy

leggi sopra.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi provare con il modulo dummy che va per quasi tutte le schede di rete pci (se ce l'hai nel kernel)

----------

## GiullaRe

rieccomi  :Wink: 

intanto grz sempre in anticipo per la pazienza...ma ancora nulla!!

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Puoi provare con il modulo dummy che va per quasi tutte le schede di rete pci (se ce l'hai nel kernel)

 

l'ho trovato e l'ho messo anche come built-in .

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Prima di ricompilare lo STESSO kernel é meglio che la cancelli.

 

L'ho fatto !!

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> poi se te lo carica guarda cosa dice 
> 
> Codice:
> 
> ifconfig eth0 
> ...

 

```
eth0 :error fetching interface information : device not found
```

propio non vuole riconoscermi la scheda di rete .

non posso pensare che non funzioni o che non sia attivata dalla bios , perche la uso col ppp0e.ho letto anche il 3d che mi ha linkato 'nick_spacca'ho caricato quel modulo consigliato c he si menziona.

se faccio 

```
modprobe 8139too 
```

mi dice che il modulo non c'è,eppure se lo cerco c'è.ecco cosa mi trova con 8139too*

```
/usr/src/linux-2.6.7/include/config/8139too

/usr/src/linux-2.6.7/include/config/8139too.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.7/drivers/net/8139too.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.7/drivers/net/8139too.o
```

io credo da inesperto che i moduli ci siano ....

consigliatemi qualcosa x favore   :Rolling Eyes: 

OT il modulo 'mii' (o simile) che cosa è oppure fa'

ciao raga ...sono le  6.30 am dalle mie parti  :Very Happy:  ...Vi saluto tutti

----------

## nick_spacca

 *GiullaRe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (..)
> 
> se faccio 
> ...

 

Il modulo non lo trova perche' e' inserito monoliticamente nel kernel, e questo e' normale...quello che trovi in /usr/src/linux/etc etc NON sono i moduli ma i SORGENTI!!! i moduli sono in /lib/modules/<versione kernel>/, quindi e' li che li devi cercare...

Un'altra domanda, ma hai solo una scheda di rete???  E sei sicuro che sia una realtek??? Perche nel .config che hai postato ho visto che anche altre schede erano abilitate, magari non usi il driver giusto...

cosa ti dice se fai 

```
lspci
```

?

PS: Non demordere, anche io sono passato da Slack-->Gentoo, non senza difficolta'   :Wink: 

----------

## motaboy

Hai cancellato /lib/module/`uname -r` e poi hai reinstallato il kernel? Se l'hai fatto correttamente allora dovresti avere qualcosa sotto /lib/module/`uname -r`. Poi dipende se il modulo l'hai compilato builtin o no.

Se é builtin é ovvio che non te lo carica. come giá detto se sei sicuro che sia il modulo giusto posta l'output di "dmesg" (un volta caricato il modulo se messo come modulo) oppure quello di "lspci"

----------

## GiullaRe

rieccomi ...buon giorno a tutti !!!!

Ho appena modificato il kernel e compilato i moduli come 'M' , pero' mi da sempre lo stesso ...

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> se sei sicuro che sia il modulo giusto posta l'output di "dmesg" (un volta caricato il modulo se messo come modulo) oppure quello di "lspci"

 

ecco qui dmesg, qui c'è lspci,e qui c'è la cartella /lib/modules/2.6.7/kernel/driver/net/

Se volete vi do' accesso alla macchina (se avete del tempo da spendere per una mano)cosi vedete voi che tutto sembra a posto .

Potete contattarmi anche su msn ...

Datemi altri consigli 

ciao a tutti 

paolo

----------

## Momentime

```
EXT2-fs warning (device hda2): ext2_fill_super: mounting ext3 filesystem as ext2

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 144k freed

8139too: version magic '2.6.7 preempt PENTIUM4 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.7 486 gcc-3.3'

8139too: version magic '2.6.7 preempt PENTIUM4 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.7 486 gcc-3.3'
```

Hmmm

Una cosa a parte: quell'errore sull'ext3 è normale? (Nessun errore dovrebbe esserlo)... magari poi controlli..

allora per quanto riguarda la tua realtek: 

vorrei che eseguissi 2 comandi:

```
cat /proc/cpu

cat /etc/make.conf

```

Controlla le tue CFLAGS..

[tu usi una stage3, no? Hai una stage3 adatta al tuo processore?]

Chissà se riesco ad aiutarti...

Per quanto riguarda il nome del topic cambialo in qualcosa tipo

"[HW] [Installazione] Realtek 8139 non funziona"

Non ti arrendere così, in velocità: io ho fatto un salto molto più grande del tuo (da mandrake a gentoo), ma ho capito subito il funzionamento del sistema =P

----------

## motaboy

 *GiullaRe wrote:*   

> rieccomi ...buon giorno a tutti !!!!
> 
> Ho appena modificato il kernel e compilato i moduli come 'M' , pero' mi da sempre lo stesso ...
> 
>  *motaboy wrote:*   se sei sicuro che sia il modulo giusto posta l'output di "dmesg" (un volta caricato il modulo se messo come modulo) oppure quello di "lspci" 
> ...

 

Lo stesso errore nel caricare il modulo di rete intendi?

----------

## GiullaRe

risalve a tutti ...scusate il ritardo  :Wink: 

allora ...cominciamo ..

 *Momentime wrote:*   

> Una cosa a parte: quell'errore sull'ext3 è normale? (Nessun errore dovrebbe esserlo)... magari poi controlli.. 

 

Ok! Sistemato ! in pratica avavo in fstab la partizione che veniva motata in xfs , ora l'ho messa in ext3 ...bene !

 *Momentime wrote:*   

>  allora per quanto riguarda la tua realtek: 
> 
> vorrei che eseguissi 2 comandi: 
> 
> Codice: 
> ...

 

eccoli 

```
Slack / # cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 1

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.70GHz

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1700.577

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm

bogomips        : 3366.91

```

N.B. nel nome della macchina leggi slack xke sto facendo il chroot da slack .

```
Slack boot # cat /etc/make.conf 

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

 *Momentime wrote:*   

>  [tu usi una stage3, no? Hai una stage3 adatta al tuo processore?] 

 

si certo ...uso questa 'stage3-pentium4-2004.2.tar.bz2'

 *Momentime wrote:*   

>  Per quanto riguarda il nome del topic cambialo in qualcosa tipo 
> 
> "[HW] [Installazione] Realtek 8139 non funziona" 

 

grazie del consiglio ....senza nulla da togliere a fedeliallalinea solo che non sapevo cosa metterci prima...

 *Momentime wrote:*   

> Non ti arrendere così, in velocità:

 

beh ....sono solo 4 giorni che ci provo ed ho sempre lo stesso probblema...ma non mi arrendo facilmente di solito ....Come vedi sono stato fino alle 6 di stamattina a provarci e se non ci foste stati voi a consigliarmi e incitarmi da solo mi sarei gia arreso ...

 *maotaboy wrote:*   

> Lo stesso errore nel caricare il modulo di rete intendi?

 Si sempre lo stesso ...

Ripeto a dire che mi sta succedendo solo con questa distro ...Strano lo so ...ma vero 

Grazie mille sempre a tutti per i vostri consigli e guide ...

una cosa posso dire per certo ...Che questo forum mi piace piu di tanti altri che sono dedicati alla singola marca ....

Ciao a tutti 

paolo

----------

## !equilibrium

prova con il modulo:

#modprobe 8139cp

----------

## GiullaRe

posto anche questo errore dell'avvio 

```
Bringing eth0 up... 

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device 

eth0: unknown interface: No such device 

SIOCSIFBRDADDR: No such device 

eth0: unknown interface: No such device 

SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device 

Failed to bring eth0 up       [!!] 
```

a dopo

----------

## GiullaRe

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> prova con il modulo:
> 
> #modprobe 8139cp

 

fatto e mi dice cosi 

```
gentoo modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting 8139cp (/lib/modules/2.6.7/kernel/drivers/net/8139cp.ko): Invalid module format 
```

Dire che c'è da impazzire è poco?

pazienza ...a dopo raga

----------

## motaboy

Ho il presentimento che non hai le module-init-tools....

prova a dare

```

emerge module-init-tools

```

Puó darsi che per qualche ragione le modutils le hanno sovrascritte.

----------

## GiullaRe

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Ho il presentimento che non hai le module-init-tools....
> 
> prova a dare
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Effettivamente non l'avevo , ma emergendolo non è cambiato nulla ...l'errore è sempre lo stesso ...cmq grz

byez

----------

## Momentime

Non riesco a capire il fatto... strano.

Hmm vediamo prova a fare questo tentativo, anche se non sono sicuro di quanto ti dico =)

Dovresti compilare il kernel compilando come modulo il supporto per la scheda realtek e attivare tutte le opzioni di compatibilità... anche se non credo che abbia qualcosa a che fare con questo.. Poi potresti anche provare a compilare soltanto il modulo annullando le cflags (CFLAGS=" " make blabla). Solo che non ho idea di come si faccia =) E ancora, non so quanto possa esserti d'aiuto. 

Il mio consiglio a questo punto è: 

avviare in slackware, poi cancellare la partizione di gentoo e installare da 0 la stage1, seguendo pari pari la guida =)

Magari così aiuta (Se poi funziona potrai anche "vantarti" di aver usato una stage1 =) Solo che devi averne la voglia di farlo (e il tempo!!)

Beh, sperando che questo schifo di post che ho scritto ti aiuti (non ci spero =)

Beh, facci sapere

----------

## Diggs

Mi pare strano che le realtek 8138too non siano riconosciute sia se compilate staticamente che in modulo. Le ho usate sul vecchio pc e mai dato problemi di questo genere:

Io ho sempre utilizzato questa via:

```

<M>   RealTek RTL-8139 C+ PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support (EXPERIMENTAL) 

<M>   RealTek RTL-8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support

          [*]     Use PIO instead of MMIO

          [*]     Support for uncommon RTL-8139 rev. K (automatic channel equalization) (NEW)

          [*]     Support for older RTL-8129/8130 boards (NEW)

          [*]     Use older RX-reset method (NEW)

```

----------

## mriya3

Per i problemi di "invalid module format" solitamente faccio così...

0) cd /usr/src/linux

1) Salvi la config del kernel da qualche parte... (es. cp .config /root )

2) Un bel "make mrproper" in /usr/src/linux

3) Ricopi la config salvata (es. cp /root/.config . )

4) Ricompili il kernel (...di preferenza manualmente... make menuconfig, make && make modules_install)

----------

## nick_spacca

so che puo' essere una cosa stupida  :Embarassed: , ma dal momento che mi sembra di avercapito che tu usi un kernel vanilla, perche' non provare uno di quelli gentoo che ha gia diverse patch???

----------

